# Windows 8.1 Explorer Scroll Bar Problem



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi everyone

i have this strange issue with windows 8.1 explorer scroll bar. This specially happens in pictures folder. They are set to show thumbnails of images as default settings. When i click the wallpaper and right click to set it as desktop background, it sets it but folder scroll bar jumps to top of folder along with the images. Let me explain a bit more:
Let's say i am at the middle of wallpaper folder, or at the bottom, i click some image and set it to desktop background, after the image is set as desktop background, the explorer scroll bar AND images jump to the top of folder (to the very first row of images in the same folder)

I have not messed with any setting of mouse wheel or anything else. I also have windows 7 installed, and i have no such issue with it. Can someone please let me know what is this problem due to, and what is the solution?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this a new issue? Have you installed any new software lately

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is this a new issue? Have you installed any new software lately
> 
> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


This problem is even with fresh install and nothing installed. This is happening to me on all systems. I installed it on desktop and it does, i did it on laptop and it does same.
I don't think SFC will bring out problem as it seems to be some sort of issue with windows settings. BUT what possible setting might have been altered that even it exists in fresh install of OS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting your copy of Windows from?


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where are you getting your copy of Windows from?


I got it pre-installed on the laptop and also came along with a backup DVD. I installed it again on laptop using clean install and also tried installing it in trial mode on desktop but it does all the same. The problem is there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could you post a screenshot of the issue?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try a different mouse? if not, try that first.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Could you post a screenshot of the issue?


The screenshot are attached below. In picture 1, note the position of scroll bar and the moment i click on "set as background" it jumps to top as shown in picture 2.



sobeit said:


> did you try a different mouse? if not, try that first.




@sobeit. Yes dear both systems have different mouse. Desktop has wired mouse attached with it and laptop has it's touchpad. I also tried connecting a wireless mouse with both systems one by one and problem is still there.

Just to give more insight. My desktop has dual windows installed. Windows 7 is being used as primary OS. There is NO such problem in win7.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Appears to be a Windows 8 thing when you adjust the wallpaper. You don't have Classic Shell installed do you?

You may just have to live with it scrolling up when your change the wallpaper as it appears to be a bug.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Appears to be a Windows 8 thing when you adjust the wallpaper. You don't have Classic Shell installed do you?
> 
> You may just have to live with it scrolling up when your change the wallpaper as it appears to be a bug.


Does it also happen with your windows too?

I am using windows 8.1 x64 enterprise.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It doesn't on my systems. Perhaps it has to do with the Enterprise version. Strange how you mentioned it happened after a reinstall as well. I'll have others take a look at this thread.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

> I got it pre-installed on the laptop and also came along with a backup DVD. I installed it again on laptop using clean install and also tried installing it in trial mode on desktop but it does all the same. The problem is there.





> I am using windows 8.1 x64 enterprise.


Enterprise edition of Window can only be used in large company's with either a KMS or MAK license.

*License Information (Windows 8)*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt* =>
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
licensingdiag.exe -report "%userprofile%\Desktop\report.txt" -log "%userprofile%\Desktop\repfiles.cab"
*
Once finished please go to your desktop -> You will see two files *report.txt* and *repfiles.cab* -> Please select both files and add them into a zip file
Upload this zip file to your next reply


----------

